# Howto disassemble a Roamio remote



## ROSW-BK (Apr 24, 2014)

Got my Roamio basic last weekend and the IR portion of the remote does not work. After working with TiVo tech support for about an hour they are sending a replacement. They said I could do whatever I wanted with the one I have. Being a techie, I'd like to see if it could be repaired but have not found a means of getting it open without breaking it. The Roamio RF/IR remote appear to be constructed a bit different from the previous peanut remotes:
1- It does not have a screw in the battery compartment.
2- There is no obvious place to pry the two halves apart.
3- The front insert covering the buttons can be removed by pushing a small screw driver through the two small holes under where the + (positive) ends of the batteries go then prying it up with a credit card.
Unfortunately that does not seem to expose a means of separating the top and bottom halves. The 11 small rectangular holes around the edges are where the front insert snaps in and do not appear to have any other purpose.

So, anyone on the forum manage to get theirs apart without damaging it?


----------



## ROSW-BK (Apr 24, 2014)

Use an 020 steel feeler gauge and press in and down (towards the bottom half) at the waist of the remote. It takes quite a bit of pressure. Once that section pops open, work you way around the rest of the sides.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I hope you will be posting a video.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Or provide photos/instructions to iFixit.com.


----------



## wpatters1229 (Nov 11, 2003)

A;; of a sudden the direction control located at the top of the control is acting crazy and it may be because of dirt but getting it apart is nuts. Any suggestions on how to clean without taking it apart? Could this kind of behavior be due to a software update recently done by TIVO? It acts like the control is being pressed multiple times.


----------



## wpatters1229 (Nov 11, 2003)

ROSW-BK said:


> Use an 020 steel feeler gauge and press in and down (towards the bottom half) at the waist of the remote. It takes quite a bit of pressure. Once that section pops open, work you way around the rest of the sides.


This works just fine to get at the keypad and be able to clean things...I just used a small pen knife and then a credit card. Pretty easy.


----------



## Oakland1000 (Jun 1, 2018)

I was able to get my remote opened. 
Nothing in there but integrated circuit.Haven't found anything I can fix. No loose board but possibly the battery connections may be bad. 
Anybody else have a common problem with the remoted that can be fixed? Alas, I'll probably have to buy another remote.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

That's correct. Current Tivo remotes just have the metal dome contacts which cannot be repaired. An older one might have the trace type of contacts you could swab clean with alcohol and possibly restore function. You can get replacements with RF for around $10 on ebay.


----------



## Oakland1000 (Jun 1, 2018)

mdavej said:


> That's correct. Current Tivo remotes just have the metal dome contacts which cannot be repaired. An older one might have the trace type of contacts you could swab clean with alcohol and possibly restore function. You can get replacements with RF for around $10 on ebay.


I have seen something on the slider remote which shows the IC popping out of its sockets (probably caused by dropping) and that is easily fixed by popping the IC back into its sockets. I do suspect that my original remote wasn't working because of a broken circuit/connection that has to be resoldered. Or perhaps it is a micro crack that I'll never be able to find!!! I also suspect the answer is simple and I just haven't found it. The power gets to the board from the batteries but I don't know if it goes beyond that. There are no lights and nothing to indicate that the remote is powering up to any degree, thus, I think its may be right there where the battery connections enter the board. I'll look at it now and then. Already bought my remote replacement for $15. But if anyone EVER has an idea shoot it by me and I'll tinker with it in my spare time. 

Thanks, mdavej.

Now, does anyone know anything about how to use Tivo Desktop to record TiVo recordings from my Roamio to my PC for putting on a DVD?


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

here is a thread where I show pictures of a disassembled Roamio / Bolt remote
(pics do not show the circuit board)
New White Bolt Remote


----------

